
No Reboot Required - soundsop
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22674/?a=f
======
krakensden
I'm amused to see that someone is trying to sell this. The code has been
around for a while, but I don't really see the audience.

Redhat, Novell, etc., aren't going to support this. Not as long as they aren't
the ones providing the patches. So larger corporations aren't going to want to
purchase this.

If you have a server that absolutely cannot be rebooted, that probably means
it's serving a significant amount of traffic 24/7. Of course, most shops like
this probably have redundant servers... so rebooting is not, in fact, a
problem.

Maybe servers that are taking real-time measurements? And connected to the
internet?

~~~
pert
I am a Linux sysadmin for a large company and I can say, without any
hesitation, that we would love this! In our case, there aren't _that_ many
systems that "absolutely cannot be rebooted" but scheduling a reboot on any
system does take significant time and effort.

Why don't you think that the Linux vendors won't support this? I can see it
taking some time to be introduced, but there'll be a lot of corporate
customers out there who would be interested in this and, as long as the
process of generating a new patch doesn't take too long, I can't see any
reason why this process can't be used by the commercial Linux vendors.

~~~
moe
There is just no benefit to this. Even with ksplice you still have to schedule
a downtime for each update because any problems due to a bad patch (or,
behold, ksplice bug) would cause an unplanned downtime otherwise.

And as grant-parent said, reboots for kernel-updates are a non-issue in larger
deployments anyways. If a simple reboot gives you headache then please ask
yourself what happens when (not if!) the hardware on that host fails?

